# Jingle Bell's Ride - 17. Dez. - Dirt-/Street-Session



## cena (27. November 2005)

Hi,

am 17. Dezember gibts ne dirt-/street-session, und zwar den Jingle Bell's Ride.

Treffpunkt ist um 11 Uhr an dem Brunnen auf der Domplatte.
(da, wo der Lenowsky in NWD 6 en manual drüber gezogen hat  )


Da wird dann besprochen wo's hingehen soll.

Möglich wäre alles, also Stötzer, Dom/Phillo, Mediapark, Vogelsang und vllt. zum Schluss Kalk.

Bei schlechtem Wetter wird verschoben  

Bis denne


----------



## D.S.G (27. November 2005)

der sinn bei einer session liegt sicherlich nicht darin jeden Monat  eine Session zu machen   

Warscheinlich wird keiner aus Bonn am start sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cena (27. November 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> der sinn bei einer session liegt sicherlich nicht darin jeden Monat eine Session zu machen
> 
> Warscheinlich wird keiner aus Bonn am start sein


 
beleidigt wegen ebay?


----------



## Lipoly (27. November 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> der sinn bei einer session liegt sicherlich nicht darin jeden Monat  eine Session zu machen
> 
> Warscheinlich wird keiner aus Bonn am start sein




Die Bonner Eltern verbieten sowas doch im letzten Momment         

lars

Ich denke mla bin dabei


----------



## D.S.G (27. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bonner Eltern verbieten sowas doch im letzten Momment
> 
> l


    

Am 10 ist eine Session die so wie ich hoffe das Wort SESSIOn auch verdient   

Naja evt bin ich ja bei der hardcore session auch dabei


----------



## Bollo (27. November 2005)

bohh die session wird bestimmt mal wieder  super ******* mit unserem prorider cena


----------



## cena (28. November 2005)

timmyxy schrieb:
			
		

> bohh die session wird bestimmt mal wieder super ******* mit unserem prorider cena


 
haha, hab ich gelacht, vogel


----------



## dirtyrider (28. November 2005)

jojo denke bin dabei 
weil aufn 10 hät ich keine lust no no drop session

sorry nix für ungut jungs


----------



## cena (28. November 2005)

dirtyrider schrieb:
			
		

> jojo denke bin dabei
> weil aufn 10 hät ich keine lust no no drop session
> 
> sorry nix für ungut jungs


 
ok, denn stötzer steht fest auf dem plan  

@ alle die teilnehmen wollen:

bitte tragt euch nach Möglichkeit im Las-Minuite-Biking ein (s. 17. Dezember), damit wir en ungefähren Überblick haben wieviele kommen wollen, um ggf. auf Verspätete zu warten(, die dann ihre gerechte Strafe erhalten  )


----------



## --FUNRIDER-- (29. November 2005)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## cena (4. Dezember 2005)

ahso, nochwas:

Falls es einen gibt, der Lust hat Fotos bzw. Videos zu machen kann gerne mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P.h.o.e.n.i.x (5. Dezember 2005)

jeah die idioten nacheff session...


----------



## cena (5. Dezember 2005)

P.h.o.e.n.i.x schrieb:
			
		

> jeah die idioten nacheff session...


 

nein eigentlich nicht, denn es steht schon seit dem 21. november auf unsrer HP nur ich habs erst später hier gepostet


----------



## crazy-spy (5. Dezember 2005)

cena schrieb:
			
		

> nein eigentlich nicht, denn es steht schon seit dem 21. november auf unsrer HP nur ich habs erst später hier gepostet



Der *mhm mhm mhm* vom Erdbeerfeld.
Das zensierte Wort ist richtig Einzusetzen.


----------



## cena (5. Dezember 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Der *mhm mhm mhm* vom Erdbeerfeld.
> Das zensierte Wort ist richtig Einzusetzen.


 
boahh krass, echt der oberburner 

Was hat das gebracht ?


----------



## crazy-spy (5. Dezember 2005)

cena schrieb:
			
		

> boahh krass, echt der oberburner
> 
> Was hat das gebracht ?



Suchfunktion.


----------



## D.S.G (5. Dezember 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Der *mhm mhm mhm* vom Erdbeerfeld.
> Das zensierte Wort ist richtig Einzusetzen.


Der Held vom Erdbeerfeld     
muss ich dir voll recht geben andy   

Every Week Session


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cena (5. Dezember 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Der Held vom Erdbeerfeld
> muss ich dir voll recht geben andy
> 
> Every Week Session


 
schön, dass du nicht denken kannst - woher du das wohl hast   

ansonsten hättest du bemerkt, dass ich weiter oben geschrieben hab, dass der termin schon länger feststeht, ohne das ich wusste, dass andere ne reine streetsession veranstalten.

ich seh da auch gar kein problem drin, und weiß garnicht was du dich hier so aufspielen musst.  

naja, wer kommt der kommt, wer nicht halt nicht


----------



## Lipoly (5. Dezember 2005)

cena schrieb:
			
		

> naja, wer kommt der kommt, wer nicht halt nicht




dazu dürfte kona rider eh nix schreiben weil er immer sagt er kommt und kommt dann aus irgendwelchen gründen doch nicht


----------



## Jonny-Walker (7. Dezember 2005)

ist doch wohl mal scheiß egal wer wann seine session macht???... 

am 10.12. ist auch eine in düsseldorf...    naja.... macht ihr mal...    am 10.12. kann ich net dabei sen... schreibe ne klausur... am 17 werde ich vllt kommen...   

mfg Jonas


----------



## cena (7. Dezember 2005)

Jonny-Walker schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch wohl mal scheiß egal wer wann seine session macht???...
> 
> am 10.12. ist auch eine in düsseldorf...  naja.... macht ihr mal...  am 10.12. kann ich net dabei sen... schreibe ne klausur... am 17 werde ich vllt kommen...
> 
> mfg Jonas


 
ich weiß auch nicht was alle haben, bzw. warum die nicht verstehen (wollen), dass die vom 17. schon länger feststeht  

Außerdem darf doch jeder Session machen wann er lustig ist nur das passt einigen aus mir warscheinlich bekannten gründen nicht - du weißt was ich meine, jonas      

(Die Smileys waren dazu nötig)


----------



## Lipoly (7. Dezember 2005)

JEDEM DAS SEIINE
aber warum streitet ihr euch über son shit?"gehöhren" tun euch die sessions nicht und ja mehr ihr euch aufführt wie die hampelmänner desssoweniger leutz kommen am ende 

lars


----------



## cena (7. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> JEDEM DAS SEIINE
> aber warum streitet ihr euch über son shit?"gehöhren" tun euch die sessions nicht und ja mehr ihr euch aufführt wie die hampelmänner desssoweniger leutz kommen am ende
> 
> lars


 
das ist ja eigentlich auch meine Meinung, nur wenns einer übertreibt....

ich seh da garkein problem drin, dass 2 sessions stattfinden da soll doch jeder hingehen wenn er bock hat und wenn nicht dann halt nicht.

aber dann kann man sich abfällige bemerkungen sparen  

P.S.: ist nix gegen dich sondern die dies betrifft eissen was ich meine


----------



## cena (13. Dezember 2005)

Achtung, Achtung und so:


Der Treffpunkt hat sich verschoben:

Treffen ist jetzt auf dem Bahnhofsvorplatz (Domseite, Ausgang Richtung Gleis 1)

Zeitpunkt ist weiterhin um 11 Uhr und Glühwein, Lebkuchenherzen, Bumm-erangs (gibts diesmal mit echten explosionen im Flug zu kaufen  ), Bratwurst und Polizei gibts nebenan auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt.

Bis Dann


----------



## Jonny-Walker (13. Dezember 2005)

achsooooo läuft das hier ab   



man ist mir langweilig   

   mfg Jonas


----------



## cena (13. Dezember 2005)

Jonny-Walker schrieb:
			
		

> achsooooo läuft das hier ab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
so wirds ablaufen  

Nur eins bereitet mir Kopfschmerzen.

Ich weiß nicht obs daran liegt, dass ich heute aufgrund eines Ausweischmanövers vor einem durchgeknallten Mercedes E-Klasse Fahrer gegen eine Bushaltestelle gefahren bin,

oder 

obs wegem Wetter ist


Was richtig nicht und was nicht entscheidet das Licht - stimmt eigentlich, 

denn

wenn am samstag ein Licht durch die zart anmutende Schäfchwolkendecke hervorkommt, dann wetter gut.

Bei einem I-net Wetter dienst steht leichter Regen (2mm, Niederschlag durch einen Skinhead) 

Beim anderen Schnee und beim 2 anderen trocken

Aber egal wies wetter ist, wir fahren trotzdem


----------



## Mopsi Popsi (14. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leute
Ich hab ma hier ne Frage an euch Veranstalter unzwar is die Landung vom Stötzer ok? Wäre nämlich sehr geil wenn ja!  
Und stehen vielleicht die Schokotreppen aufm Kalender?

Ich denke ma bzw. hoffe das das Wetter gut wird! Wenn nich auch egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cena (14. Dezember 2005)

Mopsi Popsi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> Ich hab ma hier ne Frage an euch Veranstalter unzwar is die Landung vom Stötzer ok? Wäre nämlich sehr geil wenn ja!
> Und stehen vielleicht die Schokotreppen aufm Kalender?
> 
> Ich denke ma bzw. hoffe das das Wetter gut wird! Wenn nich auch egal!


 
die landung war vor 2 wochen noch ok, wir nehmen zur Vorsicht auch ma Klappspaten mit.

Auf dem Plan steht übrigens alles was Bock macht, also auch Schokotrppen, wenn wir den weihnachtsmarkt wegbekommen


----------



## Jonny-Walker (14. Dezember 2005)

schoko treppen ist weihnachts markt...


----------



## cena (14. Dezember 2005)

Jonny-Walker schrieb:
			
		

> schoko treppen ist weihnachts markt...


 
auf den treppen wird glaub ich kein weihnachtsmarkt sein, nur kurz nach dem Ende, wird halt mim bremsen knapp und polizei, aber mal schaun


----------



## matveevru (14. Dezember 2005)

hi,,wat sind denn das für treppen??kannst du mal ein bild reinmachen  


wowa


----------



## Lipoly (14. Dezember 2005)

matveevru schrieb:
			
		

> hi,,wat sind denn das für treppen??kannst du mal ein bild reinmachen
> 
> 
> wowa



beim kona rider in der gallery is glaubsch was


ich hab mich wegen dem wetter wieder abgemeldet! wenns nass ist fahre/springe ich eh keine treppen


----------



## volker k (14. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> beim kona rider in der gallery is glaubsch was
> 
> 
> ich hab mich wegen dem wetter wieder abgemeldet! wenns nass ist fahre/springe ich eh keine treppen





Mädchen  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## assbad (15. Dezember 2005)

cool du willst dich samstags aufer dom platte am brunnen aufm weihnachstmarkt treffen


----------



## Jonny-Walker (15. Dezember 2005)

assbad schrieb:
			
		

> cool du willst dich samstags aufer dom platte am brunnen aufm weihnachstmarkt treffen



musste lesen lernen... oben steht das der verschoben wurden ist ... auf bahnhofs vorplatz... wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## cena (15. Dezember 2005)

Jonny-Walker schrieb:
			
		

> musste lesen lernen... oben steht das der verschoben wurden ist ... auf bahnhofs vorplatz... wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


genau, und alle mit weihnachtsmütze kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny-Walker (15. Dezember 2005)

und christbaumkugeln und lametta an die räder...


----------



## cena (15. Dezember 2005)

Jonny-Walker schrieb:
			
		

> und christbaumkugeln und lametta an die räder...


 
jetzt muss nur noch einer als weihnachtsmann kommen


----------



## Jonny-Walker (15. Dezember 2005)

aso... du kannst ja als rehntierschei$$e gehn      


nicht persönlich nehmen...   
mfg Jonas


----------



## cena (15. Dezember 2005)

Jonny-Walker schrieb:
			
		

> aso... du kannst ja als rehntierschei$$e gehn
> 
> 
> nicht persönlich nehmen...
> mfg Jonas


 
genau denn normalerweise machst du das ja


----------



## D.S.G (15. Dezember 2005)

schokotreppe:






Philla Kicker 





auch ganz okay


----------



## D.S.G (15. Dezember 2005)

ich komm nur mit wenn 1. kein regen.--> schnee 2. kein Vogelsang (matschig) 3.   hmm ka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cena (15. Dezember 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich komm nur mit wenn 1. kein regen.--> schnee 2. kein Vogelsang (matschig) 3. hmm ka


 
wenn es mit 2. heißt, dass du nur dann kommst wenn vogelsang trocken ist, dann brauchst du eher nicht zu kommen weils bis samstag nicht vollkommen trocken sein wird 

außerdem denk ich, dass es sich nicht lohnt mit, dann doch einigen leuten, dahin zu fahren, die somit alles platt machen bei dem wetter, und dann die gerade reingesteckte arbeit vom pat zu nichte machen.
ich geh mir morgen mal angucken wie weit er ist und dann mal sehen.


----------



## D.S.G (15. Dezember 2005)

cena schrieb:
			
		

> wenn es mit 2. heißt, dass du nur dann kommst wenn vogelsang


ich meine vogelsang allgemein d.h. würde ich auch nicht fahren wenns trocken wäre


----------



## matveevru (15. Dezember 2005)

danke für bilder!!


----------



## Jonny-Walker (15. Dezember 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich meine vogelsang allgemein d.h. würde ich auch nicht fahren wenns trocken wäre


achso....
das natürlich eine knifflige angelegenheit?!
mit welchem rad kommst du?
mfg Jonas


----------



## D.S.G (15. Dezember 2005)

Jonny-Walker schrieb:
			
		

> mit welchem rad kommst du?
> mfg Jonas


auch so ne wetter sache ... jutes Wetter---> Stinky ; shit Wetter ---> GMP


----------



## cena (15. Dezember 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich meine vogelsang allgemein d.h. würde ich auch nicht fahren wenns trocken wäre


 
ich denk mal einplanen werd ichs nicht, weils doch zeitlich knapp werden könnte und wettermäßig gehts wohl auch nicht  

ich mach heute mal so groben streckenplan, der dann am treffpunkt anstandlos angenommen wird


----------



## D.S.G (15. Dezember 2005)

ist auch die schokitreppe


----------



## cena (15. Dezember 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> ist auch die schokitreppe


 
wie ists ausgegenagen    ?


----------



## Jonny-Walker (15. Dezember 2005)

Halloooooo
hier ist so der session plan und so...
habe mal die route geplant und so....







          
tschöööö Jonas
p.s. habe ich alleine gemacht... auch wenn cena sagt er hat was gemacht... der hat nur über msn genervt...


----------



## cena (15. Dezember 2005)

Jonny-Walker schrieb:
			
		

> Halloooooo
> hier ist so der session plan und so...
> habe mal die route geplant und so....
> 
> ...


 
wer genervt hat weiß ich noch gut    und ich hab genau das gleiche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny-Walker (15. Dezember 2005)

cena schrieb:
			
		

> wer genervt hat weiß ich noch gut    und ich hab genau das gleiche



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

du hast nur die spots gesacht aber deine route war voll kreutz und quer und durch wachsen und so....  

              :kotz:


----------



## cena (15. Dezember 2005)

Jonny-Walker schrieb:
			
		

> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> 
> du hast nur die spots gesacht aber deine route war voll kreutz und quer und durch wachsen und so....
> 
> :kotz:


 
die spots, die ich dir gesagt hab, waren nicht in der endgültigen-abfahr-reihenfolge.

Ich hab die einfach nur so genannt, um en paar anhaltspunkte zu bekommen, wos hingehen könnte.

wobei jetzt haben wir ja ne strecken führung und gut iss, smiley-missbraucher


----------



## D.S.G (15. Dezember 2005)

Jonny-Walker schrieb:
			
		

>


also  sehr viele Sachen kann man streichen! Wir hatten uns um 11 getroffen und hatten weniger Spots am start... sind nicht ganz durch gekommen! 

So sachen wie Lufthansa kann man sowieso knicken,da da nur ganz wenige fahren können.- Soll ja sowieso ehr die Treppen Drop Session werden. 

Also Folgende sachen kann man weglassen:
Lufthansa
Subbox
WWallride
Miniramp (war am samstag bei uns gefroren)
...

Sieht sowieso nach schlechten Wetter aus deswegen können eigentlich nur 2 Sachen angefahren werden (kalk; Stötzer). Selbst wenn man mal kurz im Trockenen fahren kann sind die Sachen nass und man kann da net fahren!


----------



## dirtyrider (15. Dezember 2005)

jojo is ma fett danke an euch 
hihi


----------



## Jonny-Walker (16. Dezember 2005)

das wetter von heute ist natürlich sehr schei$$e... aber bis morgen soll es sich stark abkühlen und wenn was vom himmel kommt ist es leichter schnee fall...  
eine weihnachtssession mit schnee ist doch was schönes...    
naja werden wir dann ja sehn...  
mfg Jonas
p.s. happy birthday dirtyrider


----------



## Mopsi Popsi (17. Dezember 2005)

Hey! 
Würd zwar sehr gerne morgen kommen und Stötzund so springen aber das Wetter von morgen is übeslt *******!! 
Deswegen muss ich sagn ich komme nich! Aber egal es wird sich auch mal irgendwann anders anbieten! SCHADE!!!       
Hattemich voll gefreut!    
Ich hoffe wir können so ne Session nochma nachholen vor der Dirtflame Session in  Köln!!!
Sebio


----------



## cena (17. Dezember 2005)

Mopsi Popsi schrieb:
			
		

> Hey!
> Würd zwar sehr gerne morgen kommen und Stötzund so springen aber das Wetter von morgen is übeslt *******!!
> Deswegen muss ich sagn ich komme nich! Aber egal es wird sich auch mal irgendwann anders anbieten! SCHADE!!!
> Hattemich voll gefreut!
> ...


 
hi

wetter hier ist voll in Ordnung.

kein Regen, leicht bedeckter Himmel

IHR KÖNNT kommen


----------



## D.S.G (17. Dezember 2005)

1. viel zu windig für das Stötzer
2. das (kleine) gap hat einen neuen kicker welcher am arsch ist
3. Rieeeeeeeeessssssssssseeeeeennnnnnn noch in der Landung
4. alles gefrohren 
5. Wetter soll noch schlechter werden!
6. eine nette überraschung erwartet euch dann später noch!


----------



## cena (17. Dezember 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 6. eine nette überraschung erwartet euch dann später noch!


 
ich weiß das mit kalk !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matveevru (17. Dezember 2005)

bin wieder heim..war ganz cool,,boah aber die bläher waren übelst fett!!und der schei$$haufen fand ich zum kotzen-->ja halt schei$$e gelaufen!!


----------



## cena (17. Dezember 2005)

matveevru schrieb:
			
		

> bin wieder heim..war ganz cool,,boah aber die bläher waren übelst fett!!und der schei$$haufen fand ich zum kotzen-->ja halt schei$$e gelaufen!!


 
ja die bläher hat man noch auf der anderen rheinseite gehört


----------



## cena (17. Dezember 2005)

rockhopper no.1 schrieb:
			
		

> das war die derbste scheisession.


 
ne begründung wär net schlecht


----------



## matveevru (17. Dezember 2005)

wann sind denn die vids online??


----------



## cena (17. Dezember 2005)

matveevru schrieb:
			
		

> wann sind denn die vids online??


 
hier könnt ihr so gut wie alle von mir gm8-ten vids runterladen:

http://rapidshare.de/files/9336196/17.12.05_-_Jingle_Bell_s_Ride.rar.html


----------



## Lipoly (17. Dezember 2005)

rockhopper no.1 schrieb:
			
		

> das war die derbste scheisession.
> normalerweise müssten wa alle den cena boxen



änder endlich mal was an deiner ausdrucksweise sonst kommste bald nichtmehr dazu!
Das ist ja schon tiefstes Gossesniveu was du hier und auch im FR Forum und was weis ich wo sonst noch ablässt!
PUNKT
lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockhopper no.1 (17. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> änder endlich mal was an deiner ausdrucksweise sonst kommste bald nichtmehr dazu!
> Das ist ja schon tiefstes Gossesniveu was du hier und auch im FR Forum und was weis ich wo sonst noch ablässt!
> PUNKT
> lars



jo, ich bin voll der miese lan schwöör dick alda


----------



## matveevru (17. Dezember 2005)

lol...kloppt euch doch,wenns einem nicht gepasst hat dann sollte derjenige bei nächsten mal was besseres veranstalten!  




coole vids,,,ich glaube man konnte da noch mehr rauholen,,aber der wind war echt ätzend!!!


wie gesagt -->war fett gerne wieder,,coole leute und so,,


----------



## Lipoly (17. Dezember 2005)

rockhopper no.1 schrieb:
			
		

> jo, ich bin voll der miese lan schwöör dick alda


----------



## matveevru (17. Dezember 2005)

aso meinst du das!!


----------



## Jonny-Walker (17. Dezember 2005)

war eigentlich ganz gute stimmung nette leute bis auf die leute die immer gemekkert haben... sonst war es ganz lustig... und das wetter hat uns einfach nen strich durch die rechnung gemacht...
man konnte ja vieles net springen...
hier alles was ich gefilmt habe von den schoko treppen nicht geschnitten garnix...   

http://rapidshare.de/files/9344884/sesssion.wmv.html


@rockhopper no.1: cena kann ja nichts für das wetter...

mfg Jonas


----------



## dirtyrider (17. Dezember 2005)

Danke Jonny-Walker

jo ich fands lustig höhö toll jungs  

wuaaa mein Vidier ey, höhö aber ein fettös Dank an Jonny für den Mega Geilen Aufkleber


----------



## cena (17. Dezember 2005)

Jonny-Walker schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> @rockhopper no.1: cena kann ja nichts für das wetter...
> 
> mfg Jonas


 
das kapiert er ja irgendwie nicht oder er hat sonst ein problem, wobei er anscheinend nur sehr subjektive äußerungen von sich gibt und sich nicht richtig auszudrücken vermag.

sry wenn du das jetzt nicht verstehst, rocky


----------



## dirtyrider (17. Dezember 2005)

boah ey verstehsch auch nich hmm
scheis drogn ey


----------



## cena (17. Dezember 2005)

dirtyrider schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Jonny-Walker
> 
> jo ich fands lustig höhö toll jungs
> 
> wuaaa mein Vidier ey, höhö aber ein fettös Dank an Jonny für den Mega Geilen Aufkleber


 
du meinst klebestreifen


----------



## Jonny-Walker (17. Dezember 2005)

cena schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst klebestreifen



nein er meint die zwei aufkleba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cena (18. Dezember 2005)

Jonny-Walker schrieb:
			
		

> nein er meint die zwei aufkleba


 
sag ich doch.

ich hab schonmal en paar fotos reingesetzt:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=10001

und hier nochmal die kompletten vids:

http://rapidshare.de/files/9336196/17.12.05_-_Jingle_Bell_s_Ride.rar.html


----------



## matveevru (18. Dezember 2005)

dick,


----------



## dirtyrider (18. Dezember 2005)

ighhh da bin ja ich


----------



## cena (19. Dezember 2005)

Aber man muss  sich mal die hintergrundgeräusche von jonny-walker's video anhören:

"Und jetzt eine Laola-Welle von links nach rechts"   

Kalle hat schon richtig für Stimmung gesorgt


----------



## matveevru (20. Dezember 2005)

und die bläher,,haben sie nicht für die stimmung gesorgt


----------



## dirtyrider (22. Dezember 2005)

hasu net auch gepupst


----------

